# Insight's Dark Sun: Burning Sands Campaign [OOC]



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

_I warned my master not to send men into that abandoned salt mine, but my master never listens to me.  Not in matters of wealth and greed.  For his greed is that of a thousand men and knows no bounds.  I love my master, though he despises me and my kind.  I know that one day, I will have his respect.  I know one day, he will free me.  For now, I must content myself with languishing by his side, enduring the torturous heat of the burning sands, living the life of a slave of House Njeer, watching the men toil day and night in the Ranun Salt Mines for the man with the whip.  One day, we will all be free..._

*DARK SUN: BURNING SANDS*

This is the official *Out of Character (OOC)* and *Recruitment* thread for the *Dark Sun: Burning Sands* campaign, starting soon here at EN World.  Initially, this thread will provide prospective players with the information needed to create and submit characters for the game.  Once Player Characters (PCs) have been selected, this thread will become the OOC thread for the game.  A Rogue's Gallery (RG) thread will be created as a repository for the game's PCs and an In Character (IC) thread will be used to run the game.

Character Roster
In-Character Thread 1


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

*Character Creation Guidelines*

The following are rules and guidelines pertaining to the creation of Player Characters for the *Dark Sun: Burning Sands* game.

*Dark Sun: Burning Sands* begins play at level 1.

*0. CHARACTER CONCEPT*
*Dark Sun: Burning Sands* begins in the Ivory Triangle's Rarun Salt Mines.  Each of the PCs is a slave to House Njeer and works in the mines or surrounding lands in some capacity.  Whatever your character's backstory, it ends here and and as a slave.  It will be up to your characters to change their situation, if they wish to do so.

All character concepts for this game must fit into this situation.  You are relatively free to come up with whatever reasoning you wish to explain _how_ your character became a slave and found himself in this predicament.  You can have been a slave for as long as you wish (within reason).  You are also free to describe what sort of "job" your character has been doing at the salt mine.

*1. RACE & CLASS*
Please see below for a list of the new Dark Sun races as well as the changes to existing D&D 4E races as found on Athas.  Only those standard races listed below are available as Player Characters and I am going to restrict Drow, Eladrin, Genasi, Halflings, Kalashtar, and Minotaurs.  There won't be more than one of the preceding group in the party at any one time - and there may not be any!  If you want to play one of these races, you'd better come up with a compelling character concept.

Note that DIVINE characters are not available AT ALL.  Arcane characters, because of their _defiling_ ability, are hated and sometimes hunted down and killed.  That doesn't mean you can't play an arcane character, but be aware of the potential consequences if you are discovered using your powers.  There's no change to martial, primal, or psionic characters.  

*2. THEME*
Themes are new to Dark Sun and will eventually become part of the rest of the D&D game.  In essence, a theme is an extra set of powers or potential powers available to any class and represents a sort of background for the character.  While I am not going to list the abilities of each of the Dark Sun themes, I have listed them below:

Athasian Minstrel, Dune Trader, Elemental Priest, Gladiator, Noble Adept, Primal Guardian, Templar, Veiled Alliance, Wasteland Nomad, and Wilder.

Despite your choice, as above, your character is _now_ a slave to House Njeer.  Thus, your choice of theme serves as a sort of backstory and possibly as future development.

If you need assistance in choosing a theme, PM me.

*3. ABILITY SCORES*
Ability scores are generated using the standard 22-point method as described in the PHB.  Racial ability modifiers are applied after the point buy.

*4. BACKGROUND*
Your character may have any background in the "General" category.  If you have access to the Character Builder, you can find a list of these.  Otherwise, you would need to look through the PHB2, PHB3, and the various "Power" books.  Some backgrounds also appear in Dragon Magazine.  The DSCS has quite a few backgrounds as well.  If you're not sure what background to take, PM me and we'll figure something out.

*5. SKILLS*
Only two skills really bear mentioning here: Endurance and Religion.  Endurance is particularly handy in Dark Sun because of the outdoor travel in the blistering heat.  It is a skilled used in a lot of outdoor skill challenges, and I recommend getting it trained if you can.  Religion is an odd skill because the gods have been gone for so long.  Your character can still be trained in Religion, but its use will change slightly.  It is likely that Religion will be used to know about matters of the Sorcerer-Kings and their Templars, and possibly something about the various ancient temples and shrines found throughout Athas.

*6. FEATS*
Most feats from a WOTC source are legal - for now.  I reserve the right to ban anything deemed game-breaking (which honestly isn't much, but I thought I should mention the possibility).  Nothing setting-specific will be allowed (so, no dragonmarks, no spell-scarred feats, etc).  Bloodline and lineage feats are also prohibited.  We'll discuss anything else that crops up.

*7. POWERS*
All legal powers from a WOTC source are available.  Keep in mind that you will receive an extra power from your theme and that you can swap powers between your class and theme.

*8. EQUIPMENT*
Your characters, because they are _slaves_, start with NO personal equipment.  You will have plenty of chances to acquire equipment as the game goes along.  You also start play with no money.

*9. MISCELLANY*
Your character needs a name, obviously.  You should also decide where he's from.  If he's from a city-state, which one.  Also, list your character's physical appearance, especially any curious or identifying marks.

*10. WILD TALENT*
Once your character is finalized, I will roll randomly for your Wild Talent.  If something comes up that would have made it too easy for you to escape your servile state, it will be re-rolled.


Also, come up with one thing - it could be anything - that makes your character unique.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

*What You Must Know of Athas*

The following are condensed versions of what is found in the *Dark Sun Campaign Guide* for 4th Edition Dungeons & Dragons:

*THE WORLD OF ATHAS*
*The World is a Desert*
Athas is a hot, arid planet covered with endless seas of dunes, lifeless salt flats, stony wastes, rocky badlands, thorny scrub lands, and worse.  In this forbidding world, cities and villages exist only in a few oases or verdant plains.

*The World is Savage*
Life on Athas is brutal and short.  Bloodthirsty raiders, greedy slavers, and hordes of inhuman savages overrun the deserts and wastelands.  The cities are little better; each chokes in the grip of an ageless tyrant.

*Metal is Scarce*
Most arms and armor are made of bone, stone, wood, and other such materials.  Mail or plate armor exists only in the treasuries of the sorcerer-kings.  Steel blades are almost priceless and are weapons that many heroes never see during their lifetimes.

*Arcane Magic Defiles the World*
The reckless use of arcane magic during ancient wars reduced Athas to a wasteland.  To cast an arcane spell, one must gather power from the living world nearby.  Plants wither to black ash, crippling pain wracks animals and people, and the soil is sterilized; nothing can grow in that spot again.

*Sorcerer-Kings Rule the City-States*
Terrible defilers of immense power rule all but one of the city-states.  These mighty spellcasters have held their thrones for centuries; no one alive remembers a time before the sorcerer-kings.

*The Gods are Silent*
Long ago, when the planet was green, the brutal might of the primordials overcame the gods.  Today, Athas is a world without deities.  There are no clerics, no paladins, and no prophets or religious orders.  Old shrines and crumbling temples lie amid the ancient ruins, testimony to a time when the gods spoke to the people of Athas.

*Fierce Monsters Roam the World*
The desert planet has its own deadly ecology.  Athas has no cattle, swine, or horses; instead, people tend flocks of erdlus, ride on kanks or crodlus, and draw wagons with inixes and mekillots.  Wild creatures such as lions, bears, and wolves are nonexistent*.  In their place are terrors such as the id fiend, the baazrag, and the tembo.

*Familar Races Aren't What You Expect*
Typical fantasy stereotypes don't apply to Athasian heroes.  See below for more information on Dark Sun races.

_* It is clear that such creatures did exist, at one time.  Some city-states and ancient temples even make reference to them._



*THE RACES OF ATHAS*
The Dark Sun races new to D&D 4th edition are the *Mul* and the *Thri-Kreen*.

*Mul*
Muls are half-dwarves, descended from the union of a human and a dwarf.  They have the stature, agility, and mental flexibility of humankind, coupled with the physical resilience and endurance of dwarves - a rare combination of qualities that makes muls more than a simple blend of the two races.  Because they are strong, tough, and blessed with fantastic endurance, muls are highly prized as slaves.  In fact, most muls are born into slavery.

*Ability Scores*: +2 to Constitution, choose from +2 to either Strength or Wisdom
*Skill Bonuses*: +2 bonus to Endurance and Streetwise
Muls have the racial abilities of Born of Two Races, Mul Vitality, and Tireless.  Their racial encounter power is Incredible Toughness.

*Thri-Kreen*
Thri-kreen are mantis-like humanoids that hunt in packs throughout the wastes of Athas.  They have adapted to the harsh climate and are experts at surviving with only scarce resources.  Thri-kreen are nimble and many also have psionic abilities.

*Ability Scores*: +2 to Dexterity, choose from +2 to either Strength or Wisdom
*Skill Bonuses*: +2 bonus to Athletics and Nature
Thri-Kreen have the racial abilities of Multiple Arms, Natural Jumper, and Torpor.  Their racial encounter power is Thri-Kreen Claws.

The following standard races are mentioned in the DSCS:

*Dragonborn*
Created many centuries ago by the sorcerer-king of Guistenal to serve as a race of sorcerous warriors, dragonborn - or dray as they call themselves - are a strong, resilient race of dragonlike humanoids.  Most dray were cast out of home by their creator, Dregoth, and a handful of dragonborn survived when Guistenal was destroyed.  From those ancient refugees arose a race of mercenaries, sorcerers, and slave traders known for their calculating (and sometimes duplicitous) ways.

*Dwarf*
The dwarves of Athas have the stature of their kindred in other worlds - short, sturdy, and thickly muscled.  Most dwarves have deep tans from lives spent toiling in the hot sun, with wide, calloused hands and feet.  They usually have little to no hair; the flowing beards that are the pride of male dwarves on other worlds are never seen on the Athasian variety.

*Eladrin*
Dune traders spread tales of cities hidden in mirages, oases that vanish with the rising sun, and travelers carried off to noble palaces invisible to the mortal eye.  The stories of hidden kingdoms in the desert are true - in part.  They describe the Land Within the Wind (also sometimes called the Feywild).  Eladrin are almost completely unknown to most Athasians.  They are thought to be a perilous race of enchanters who ward their secret towers and unseen palaces with madness and illusion.  In truth, the fey realm has all but vanished, and the few eladrin outposts that remain are crumbling into ruin as their land is burned away by defiling magic.

*Elf*
Elves are tall, long-legged desert rovers whose tribes wander the face of Athas.  Traders and herders, elves rarely stay in one place for long.  They are also charlatans, entertainers, thieves, and raiders.  Each of the great city-states hosts a branch of the Elven Market - a never-ending bazaar where the elves (and others who deal in goods of dubious origin) sell their wares.  Many elven goods are cheap baubles of little worth or were stolen from their rightful owners.  Still, elves have a knack for being in the right place at the right time to peddle their wares, and even the most officious templar appreciates the selection of goods in an elven market.

*Goliath*
Centuries ago, sorcerer-kings magically combined giant and human stock to breed powerful minions, creating the hardy race of towering warriors known as goliaths (commonly called half-giants).  Most sorcerer-kings have hundreds of goliaths in their armies and shower the mighty warriors with luxuries in exchange for their loyalty.  Other half-giants become urban thugs or mercenaries.  They adopt the culture and traditions in the cities in which they dwell.

*Half-Elf*
Born from two worlds but welcome in neither, half-elves struggle to find their place in a hostile land.  Humans and elves rarely show trust or affection, but they travel many of the same roads on Athas, and sometimes romance follows.  However, the children of unions between elves and humans are rarely happy.  Half-elves typically face intolerance and prejudices throughout their lives.  A tribe of elves might go so far as to cast out a female elf who bears a half-elf child, letting the desert dispense with the object of their shame.  Humans care less about elven ancestry, but most assume that half-elves are every bit as clever and dishonest as their elven forebears.

*Halfling*
Most halflings hail from the Forest Ridge, a mysterious and legendary jungle said to crown the Ringing Mountains.  Halflings live apart from other races, divided by their stature and odd customs, but no one can deny their bravery and cunning.  The savagery for which they are feared masks a deep and abiding reverence for the natural world and an uncompromising connection to the land's spirits.  Halflings live throughout the Tyr region - some as slaves, others as mercenaries, and still others as raiders.  Regardless, all halflings look to the Forest Ridge as their homeland.

*Human*
A resourceful and hardy race, humans are the most numerous and diverse people in the Tyr Region.  They can be found in every social stratum and situation: city dweller and desert villager, nomadic herder and mechant trader, pampered noble and wretched slave.  Humans' drive, ambition, and ingenuity help the race survive on the dying world and thrive under the rule of the sorcerer-kings.

*Tiefling*
The people of the desert settlements have much to fear from the wastes.  Predators snatch livestock and children, sandstorms destroy homes, and the punishing heat and scarce water make life miserable.  However, all these dangers pale before the merciless desert devils that emerge from the night, bent on murder and mayhem.  They are remorseless raiders, taking no slaves and leaving no survivors.  They are the tieflings and they are death incarnate.

*Other Races*
*Genasi*: Also known as half-elementals, genasi typically reside in the depths of the wastelands and on isles in the Sea of Silt.  Their elemental nature gives them the ability to endure environmental conditions that other humanoids find intolerable.
*Kalashtar*: Psionic study has long been a part of Athasian culture and some humans are living embodiments of _the Way_.  The kalashtar, a race of psionic beings, evolved from masters who trained in remote monasteries long ago.
*Minotaurs*: Centuries ago, minotaurs were derived from beast-headed giants by the priests of a cult that sought to harness elemental power to use against the sorcerer-kings.  The cult was stamped out, but the savage warriors they created survived and eventually spread across Athas.

*Drow*: Burned the shade of obsidian, the drow are heartless raiders and mercenaries living on the very fringes of the Tyr Region.  Some drow pirate the Sea of Silt, attacking city-states and villages on the periphery of that once-great ocean.  Drow concern themselves not with the defiling of Athas through the use of arcane magic and often flaunt the facility with which they manipulate the arcane.  (Note that the Drow in Athas are my invention and not part of the standard Dark Sun setting)

_Races not mentioned above are either absent from Athas or so rare that PCs are unlikely to encounter them in meaningful numbers._


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

*House Rules*

*Inherent Enhancement Bonuses*
*Dark Sun: Burning Sands* will use the Inherent Enhancement Bonus rules as presented in the DSCS.  This means that the characters will periodically receive enhancement bonuses to attack rolls and their defenses.  These enhancement bonuses, like all named bonuses in 4E, do not stack with bonuses of the same name.  Thus, if your character wears magic armor, you would use the higher of your inherent enhancement bonus or that of the magic armor.  The same goes for weapons and neck items.  Note that this has no effect on properties, powers, or critical hit effects.

*Weapon Breakage*
When you roll a natural 1 on your melee attack roll when using a weapon (this includes implement attacks such as those made by monks), your non-metal, non-magical weapon breaks and counts as an improvised weapon for the rest of the encounter.  After the encounter, the weapon is totally useless and must be discarded.

*Item Daily Powers*
Daily item powers are not going to be tracked separately from other daily use powers.  Thus, any daily item power you may have is usable once per day, regardless of how many daily item powers you might have.  This is in accordance with a change I have heard is coming and I heartily approve of the idea.

*Experience*
Because of the normally glacial pace of most play by post games, experience is going to be awarded at an accelerated pace.  Expect somewhere between 25% to 50% more xp (compared to the standard D&D model) to be earned during the game.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

*Character Roster*

The following Player Characters are part of the *Dark Sun: Burning Sands* campaign:

*SLOT 1*: Zimno, Eladrin Swordmage (Wilder) - Stonegod
*SLOT 2*: Amica, Human Psion (Noble Adept) - Shayuri
*SLOT 3*: Kesh, Elf Monk (Wilder) - Distracting Flare
*SLOT 4*: Korg, Dwarf Shaman (Elemental Priest) - Walking Dad
*SLOT 5*: Brandis, Human Warlock (Templar) - drothgery


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

Here, interested and waiting for the Character Creation Guidelines


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2010)

I've always liked the Dark Sun setting. I even bought the box set way back when. Good stuff.

So I'm interested....oh, but don't mind me. 

(^_^)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

The first Dark Sun box was the first setting I bought for D%D. Then came Ravenloft... yeah, D&D a game of classic fantasy 
I saw Greyhawk and the Forgotten Realms only much later.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 17, 2010)

Placeholder post.

I'm quite excited for this game! I'll check back later today or tomorrow to look at the GM's other guidelines.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

Character creation guidelines are up!  Have at it!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh heck yeah, I just got my DSCS in the mail at lunch time. Thri-kreen are back baby! And not broken with their multiple arms. Ok, first though is a thri-kreen rogue.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Oh heck yeah, I just got my DSCS in the mail at lunch time. Thri-kreen are back baby! And not broken with their multiple arms. Ok, first though is a thri-kreen rogue.




Oh yeah.  Thri-kreen can only use their "secondary arms" to manipulate light, fairly inconsequential items.  No weapons, shields, implements, etc.  Basically, the arms get no combat use aside from what's listed for their racial powers and abilities.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd really like to try a psionic character...either a psion or a monk...as I've never had the chance to before.

How open would you be to a "kalashtar" character, who was born and raised in a monestary, until it caught the eye of a sorceror-king for some reason and was destroyed...with the PC and perhaps a mentor-figure being the only escapees?

I have many ideas to flesh this basic framework out...but I'm testing the water before expending a lot of work on that.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=Kesh, the Elven Monk]Kesh Dunestrider
Elf Wilder, Iron Soul Monk
Background: Wanderer
Level 1
HP: 28 (bloodied 14)

STR 10
CON 16 (+3)
DEX 18 (+4)
INT 10
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10

AC: 18 (+1 when wielding a weapon)
Fort: 14
Ref: 15
Will: 13

[sblock=Defenses: Show Your Work!]
AC equation: Baseline (10) + Dex (4) + Unarmed Agility, feat (2) + Unarmed Combatant (2) + Mental Arsenal, shield (1) + Enhancement (0) + 1/2 Level (0)

Fort equation: Baseline (10) + Con (3) + Monk Class Bonus (1) + Enhancement (0) + 1/2 Level (0)

Ref equation: Baseline (10) + Dex (4) + Monk Class Bonus (1) + Enhancement (0) + 1/2 Level (0)

Will equation: Baseline (10) + Wis (2) + Monk Class Bonus (1) + Enhancement (0) + 1/2 Level (0)
[/sblock]

Trained Skills: Endurance, Stealth, Acrobatics, Perception (+4)
Other Skill bonuses: Nature (+2)
Initiative: +4
Healing surges: 10 (value: 7)

[sblock=Feats]
1. Unarmored Agility[/sblock]

Attack bonus: 4

Damage bonus: 4

[sblock=Attack/Damage Bonuses: Show Your Work!]
Attack equation: 1/2 Level (0) + Dex (4) + Enhancement (0)
Damage equation: Dex (4) + Enhancement (0)[/sblock]

[sblock=ABILITIES]

_At-Will_
Iron Soul Flurry of Blows
Lion’s Den
Dragon’s Tail

_Encounter_
Psychic Surge
Open the Gate of Battle

_Daily_
Stunning Palm

_Utility_
Elven Accuracy

_Features_
Mental Arsenal (+1 to AC when wielding a weapon)
Unarmored Defense (+2 AC)
Background Benefit: Wanderer +2 to Perception[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Clothes[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Kesh's Tale]
Kesh was born to the chief hunter of the nomadic Dunestrider tribe of the Tablelands. He grew up quickly, honing his psionic fighting skills against the beasts of the desert. One year ago, Kesh returned from his hunting duties to find his tribe nearly wiped out, crushed in the wake of one of the Tyrian nobility’s private armies. Kesh tracked the army from the Tablelands to the Ivory Triangle, barely surviving, doggedly pursuing those that slew his kin.

When the army set up camp two days outside of Gulg, Kesh crept among the tents, preparing to strike at the commander of the force, believing himself the dispenser of vengeance. He slipped into the officers’ tent while they slept, and he raised his jagged hunting knife over the bearded human’s heart. The dreaming officer, in the throes of homesickness, muttered a woman’s name. In this moment, the soldier displayed a heavy enough shred of humanity that Kesh knew doubt. His fingers slipped, and the knife tumbled out of his hands.

Kesh still doesn’t know whether he would have killed the officer. If he’d had another moment to steel himself, perhaps he could have. Perhaps, though, he would have forgiven the leader of this force – the man with a family of his own.

The knife clattered to the floor. The officers sprang from their bed and subdued Kesh. He was sold to a gang of bandits in exchange for safe passage through the Ivory Triangle. Since then, he has been passed along from master to master, finally finding his place in the salt mines, toiling away, preparing for his chance to flee.

Kesh will one day escape from his accursed masters. He will again feel the sand of the Tablelands under his feet, and perhaps he will form a new tribe. But first, he must know. He must find the officer again and stand face to face with him. He must make the choice – vengeance or mercy?

The one thing that makes Kesh unique: He is completely possessed by his obsession with the Tyrian officer. All of his dreams, all of his hopes, are predicated on his ultimate confrontation with him.
[/sblock]

tl;dr: Kesh is among the last survivors of a run-in with a small Tyrian army. He nearly succeeded in assassinating the commanding officer of said army, but failed when confronted with the idea of murdering someone in cold blood. He was captured and enslaved, and is now tortured by the question of whether to seek revenge or to forgive the man responsible for the death of his tribesmen. Only a face-to-face confrontation will satisfy this relentless question.

Edit: Wild Talent question removed, brief character summary added, tightened up character sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

I would like to play a primal class with the elemental priest theme, most likely a dwarf shaman.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I'd really like to try a psionic character...either a psion or a monk...as I've never had the chance to before.
> 
> How open would you be to a "kalashtar" character, who was born and raised in a monestary, until it caught the eye of a sorceror-king for some reason and was destroyed...with the PC and perhaps a mentor-figure being the only escapees?
> 
> I have many ideas to flesh this basic framework out...but I'm testing the water before expending a lot of work on that.




Of the "wierdo" races, Kalashtar is probably the one I'm most open to.  This is mainly because of the psionic nature of Athas.  That backstory is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Insight: I couldn't find any mention of how you'd like to handle Wild Talents. Would it be okay if I select my own? If not, feel free to simply disallow it or roll randomly for it. Your call.




I'd like to roll randomly for it.  This would happen once your character is approved and finalized.  Anything that would make it too easy for you to escape your chains will be re-rolled.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 17, 2010)

WD: A shaman would be really cool! I think the Animist build from the DSCS is especially neat.

Insight: Noted. I'll remove the Wild Talent I put for my character, and pending approval, you can roll another for me. My character submission should be complete.You can find it in post 14 of this thread.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=Krikik, the Thri-Kreen Rogue]Krikik 
Thri-Kreen Wasteland Nomad
Background: Last of the Clutch
Level 1
HP: 24 (bloodied 12)

STR 18
CON 12 (+3)
DEX 18 (+4)
INT 08
WIS 12 (+2)
CHA 10

AC equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (0) + 1/2 (0)
Fort equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)
Ref equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)
Will equation: 10 + stat (1) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)

AC: 14 
Fort: 14
Ref: 16
Will: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Stealth +9, Thievery +9, Athletics +9, Perception +6, Endurance +8, Acrobatics +9
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History -1, Insight +1, Intimidate +2, Nature +1, Religion -1, Streetwise
Initiative: +4
Healing surges: 7 (value: 6)

Feats
1. Backstabber

Attack equation: 1/2 (0) + stat (4) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + misc. (0)
Attack bonus: 4

Damage equation: stat (4) + enh (0) + feat (0)
Damage bonus: damage die + 4

ABILITIES

At-Will
Piercing Strike
Clever Strike

Encounter
Dazing Strike
Thri-Kreen Claws
Wasteland Fury

Daily
Blinding Barrage

Rogue Tactics: Brutal Scoundrel
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
Background: Geography - Desert (Endurance class skill)

Equipment
None[/sblock]

BG is a WIP until I get back to my books tonight and read them over in more detail.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

Make sure you check the "Roster" post, page 1.  I've updated it to list the slots available for the game and what sort of mix of roles I want.  Also, I've given some general guidelines as to what I'm looking for in a character submission.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 17, 2010)

Insight said:


> Make sure you check the "Roster" post, page 1.  I've updated it to list the slots available for the game and what sort of mix of roles I want.  Also, I've given some general guidelines as to what I'm looking for in a character submission.




I believe my submission is complete now. I've got a character sheet, a nice, moderate-length background, and of course, a "tl;dr" version of said background.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love dark sun. I'm thinking about a Tiefling Bravura Warlord.
[sblock=Ah'ral, the Teifling Warlord]Ah'ral
Teifling Raider Captain
Theme: Elemental Priest (Fire)
Level 1

HP: 22 (bloodied 11)

STR 15 (+2)
CON 10
DEX 10
INT 19 (+4)
WIS 8
CHA 15 (+2)

AC equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (0) + 1/2 (0)
Fort equation: 10 + stat (2) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)
Ref equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (0) + 1/2 (0)
Will equation: 10 + stat (2) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)

AC: 14
Fort: 13
Ref: 14
Will: 13

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +9, Streetwise +7, History +9, Diplomacy +7
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +4

Initiative: +0

Healing surges: 7 (value: 5)

Feats
1. Armored Warlord

Attack equation: 1/2 (0) + stat (2) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + misc. (0)
Attack bonus: 2
Damage equation: stat (2) + enh (0) + feat (0)
Damage bonus: damage die + 2

ABILITIES
Bravura Prescence - Allies using AP that hit with extra attack get another MBA as a free action.
Battlefront Leader- gives Battlefront Shift, and Heavy Shield Proficiency.
Bloodhunt - +1 to hit bloodied enemies.
Fire Resistance - Resist Fire +5

At-Will
Commander's Strike - give ally MBA as free action with +4 dmg.
Brash Assault - 1[w]+2, enemy can make free attack w/CA, if it does ally can make MBA as free action.

Encounter
Inspiring Word - ally uses HS +1d6
Spirit of Athas - Conjure spirit that grants allies +1 to all Def, dismiss it to attack for 1d10+4 and -2 to all def TENT
Battlefront Shift - On init, me or an ally can shift 1/2 speed
Vengeance is Mine - After being hit, make MBA against Tmob, ally w/5 moves speed and make MBA vs Tmob

Daily
Leaders Instincts - 2[w]+2 and ally can make MBA with +2 PB.

Background: Merchant Dynasty (Streetwise class skill)

Equipment
None[/sblock][sblock=Background]Ah'ral was a well liked raider captain from a respected trading clan in the dunes east of the city. The uncanny ability of raiders under her command to attack with the fury of a needlefang drake swarm helped to fuel her legend as much as her success in those endevers. While the fact she holds conversations with fire pits and braziers didn't phase her underlings because the spirits of fire would appear in battle to aid them, as a slave this behavior tends to get her left to herself by cruel and lustful guards. 

The spirits of Athas whisper in the warlord's ears and into the ears of all the matrons of her sand scattered family for many generations. The spirit of fire in particular has taken an interest in the tiefling war director. Whether its her smoldering gaze, the blazing red shock of hair pouring down her back from between her gently arcing horns or her fiery personality is unknown. All she knows is that when she calls to the spirit world for aid, she is rarely ignored.[/sblock]


----------



## DasachTra (Aug 18, 2010)

Replying late to this recruitment. Just wondering if there is any openings? Am I too late?

I'd be willing to fill the gap with whatever the party wants and/or needs...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Korg Wellspeaker, Dwarf Shaman (Animist)

[sblock=Quicksheet]
level 1
Dwarf, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Animist Spirit
Background: Sea of Dust (Learn Primordial)
Theme: Elemental Priest

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 11, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 8.


AC: 13 Fort: 12 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 30 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +9, Heal +9, Endurance +8, Perception +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Arcana +3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6, History +3, Insight +4, Intimidate -1, Religion +3, Stealth, Streetwise -1, Thievery, Athletics +1

FEATS
Level 1: Toughness

POWERS
Shaman at-will 1: Haunting Spirits
Shaman encounter 1: Scorching Sands
Shaman daily 1: Cleansing Wind of the North
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Korg Wellspeaker had lost his family to diease and was pressed into slavery to pay for the rites and their funeral. Before he got his slave markings, it was decided to transport him to another city state. His mekillot caravan was raided by ex-slaves, who freed all prisoners and offered them to join their slave tribe. Korg find peace again and found his focus in protecting the tribe as long as they need them. Finally he courted a dwarf woman and got twins with her...

Both died in the templar attack on his tribe and he was mortally wounded. In typical templar justice, they simply left him back to die in the desert, because he lacked any slave marks and they were only there to get the slaves back.

Korg crouched to the small but deep well of the tribe to commit suicide, having lost his focus and family again. But  as he fell in the water, his wounds miraculousy healed and he heard a voice: "Not the time, the Water will not kill but sustain you!" In a geysir he was thrown back on land.
With his newfound strength  he ran into a still burning hut, but the fire didn't burn him. "Not the time. The Fire will not burn you, but your enemies.
Desperate to die he finally climbed a big rock and jumped onto the sharpsurface, but the voices were back: "The Air will halt your fall and the Earth will not smash but sustain you!" He landed without harm.

As he accepted that the elements has chosen him, his mind cleared and he saw a new focus: find his love, free the people and heal the land.

H marked himself a slave and let himself caught, but was not brought to the same place as his wife, but to the Ivory Triangle's Rarun Salt Mines, his self inflicted marks interpreted as the ones of house Njeer. Here he waits what the voices will say next to him...[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2010)

Tempting...


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool backstory, WD!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Cool backstory, WD!



Thanks, yours also. But it ends not in the salt mine.


----------



## Insight (Aug 18, 2010)

DasachTra said:


> Replying late to this recruitment. Just wondering if there is any openings? Am I too late?
> 
> I'd be willing to fill the gap with whatever the party wants and/or needs...





We have another week before I'm closing submissions.  If I get more than 12 completed submissions, however, I'll close it early.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks, yours also. But it ends not in the salt mine.




But...yes it does!

(From my post on page one, from "Kesh's Tale")
"Since then, he has been passed along from master to master, finally finding his place in the salt mines, toiling away."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> But...yes it does!
> 
> (From my post on page one, from "Kesh's Tale")
> "Since then, he has been passed along from master to master, finally finding his place in the salt mines, toiling away."



 must have missed the sentence. Sorry.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 18, 2010)

It's ok, WD! It took up a comparatively small space. No worries.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2010)

*Brandis, human swordmage (templar)*

Okay, here's an idea

[sblock=Preliminary character sheet]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Brandis, level 1
Human, Swordmage
Build: Shielding Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Shielding
Background: Oathbound Fellow (Bluff class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 14.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 14.


AC: 20 Fort: 13 Reflex: 15 Will: 15
HP: 29 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +7, Arcana +9, Intimidate +7, Insight +4, History +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering -1, Endurance +2, Heal -1, Nature -1, Perception -1, Religion +4, Stealth +1, Streetwise +2, Thievery +1, Athletics

FEATS
Human: Improved Swordmage Warding
Level 1: Intelligent Blademaster

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Booming Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Lightning Lure
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Sword of Sigils
Swordmage daily 1: Frost Backlash

ITEMS
Leather Armor, Adventurer's Kit, Longsword
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]

[sblock=mechanics note]
I'd add in the Templar theme power and probably swap one or two of his powers for Templar powers, but those aren't in the Character Builder right now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Brandis was his name. Not long ago he could have claimed membership in one of the great Houses of Balic. Not long ago he was a newly-elected templar in Androponis' service. Perhaps with a little more compassion for the common man than was healthy, but the Sorcerer-King had been of a mind to indulge the people for a time by allowing him to hold office.

When Darian Haraxes' men had come for him he'd claimed it had just been a matter of ignoring some smuggling for the favors of a pretty merchant girl. Templars in every city on Athas did that sort of thing all the time, even if that was a bit against his reputation. He'd kept up with that story right up to the time they decided that his family was not so important as that, and he could be tortured after all. Actually a bit beyond that; he'd kept silent until they actually did torture him. By then his lover had escaped the city, but someone had learned she was a courier for the Veiled Alliance. And that he had been covering for her.

He'd been stripped of his titles, and sold into slavery soon after that. He wondered why he hadn't been executed. Did they want a lever on his lover? Or his family? Or was he to be 'repatriated' when Androponis wanted to make another show of his generosity? In any case, he had been sold, and sold again before reaching the salt mines of Rarun. And kept at the most back-breaking labor; no slave would take his orders, and House Njeer was not about to let anyone with his intelligence near the accounts.
[/sblock]

[sblock=plot hooks]
- What happened to Brendis' lover after she escaped Balic? Is she plotting his rescue, or angry that he somehow let her secrets be uncovered?
- Does his family still protest his innocence, or at least maintain that belief in private?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2010)

My humble submission. The background was the best part. 

Zimno, Last of the Winterfell (and Mystic Icebox)
Eladrin Wilder Swordmage 1

*Appearance & Personality*
Zimno is tall and gaunt, and unnaturally pale in a world of dark tans. His remaining clothes that have not been taken by his masters are furs of a white animal about his waste. The eladrin has striking blue eyes, filled with coldness and dispassion, his hair a tangle of what may have been white once. His is almost always chained and blindfolded within the camps of his masters.

Zimno has hardly spoken any words to those in the camps, the few that have seen him. Stories speak of his chilling threats to his captors, of his constant, frigid rage. Tales circulate that he has killed no less than four guards, but his value seems to outweigh this loss. 

*Background*

Zimno comes from a lost city from the Lands of Winds, a place only the most learned scholars know as the Winterfell. A bastion of civilization in a dying realm, its spires of black ice were as unforgiving as beautiful. The eladrin of Winterfell defended it with zeal; their battleminds and psions killing any that may pass near the secluded interplanar fortress.

But Winterfell was dying. Defiling magic was slowly eating away at its foundations. Generation by generation, glacial homesteads would vanish into nothing, none hearing from those that lived there again.

Zimno was a promising battlemind student, but he felt his training was not enough. He needed to stop what was going on. And to do that, he felt he needed to understand the enemy. In forbidden tomes and frozen tablets, he found the stances, the positions, and the way of the sword mage. Over years, he slowly mastered the taboo arcane art, it somehow tainting his fledging mastery of the Way until it was but a thin thread, only reachable in anger. But anger he had, for Winterfell's deterioration was worse every year.

Winterfell's destruction came at the instigation of a sorcerer-king obsessed with its secrets; Zimno never did identify the Templars that awaited the planar junction. Psionic power and arcane arts filled the frozen halls, dark eladrin blood freezing as it was spilt.

It was then Zimno attempted to save his city. Using a ritual from the most forbidden text, he channeled power into his frozen arts. First, it seemed as if it was working as templar after templar fell. But with each arcane strike, more and more of Winterfell melted and collapsed around him. Zimno, however, was blind to it, the battle-lust fueled by his defiling arts sustaining him.

Mid-battle, Winterfell collapsed. One moment, he was in the Great Hall of Sighing Snowflakes, fighting a templar in white, Zimno's fellows looking horrified as what he had become. And then... the desert. Hot. Unforgiving. Alone.

A lesser man would have died. But Zimno endured, his rage chilling him to the heat. Rage at the templars. Rage at his compatriots for their cries of betrayal. Rage at everything and anything. He had done what needed to be done and would do it again. 

Weak, Zimno was easy fodder for a band of slavers. They thought the pale eladrin easy prey, but he escape again and again. It took 23 attempts and the death of a quarter of the caravan before someone put a blindfold on him, preventing his "miraculous" escapes. Four more perished before they kept him bound, for even unarmed, his arts were a danger.

He was sold Njeer, for they knew his true worth. As a result of his arcane training, Zimno radiates a faint aura of cold even when not attacking with shards of ice. The auara is not enough to harm, but, in a dark room, meats and fruits keep without salting longer. So, in a dark chamber not large enough to stand in, a shackled, blinded eladrin sits, cooling the food and planning revenge.

*Hooks*
- Did any of Winterfell survive? What do then think of Zimno?
- Who was the sorcerer-king that sent the templars? Does he still seek Zimno and others from Winterfell?
- Will Zimno temper his rage and seek a perserver path, and do what has to be done and turn even more to defiling?[sblock=Zimno]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Zimno, level 1
Eladrin, Swordmage
Swordmage Aegis: Aegis of Assault
Background: Eladrin - Estranged Fey (+2 to Endurance)
Theme: Wilder

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 8.


AC: 14 Fort: 13 Reflex: 14 Will: 14
HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +6, Arcana +11, Athletics +6, Intimidate +4, Endurance +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History +6, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion +4, Stealth +1, Streetwise -1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Level 1: Intelligent Blademaster

POWERS
Swordmage at-will 1: Frigid Blade
Swordmage at-will 1: Sword Burst
Swordmage encounter 1: Chilling Blow
Swordmage daily 1: Frost Backlash
Wilder encounter 1: Psychic Surge

====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, me and drothgery posting similar builds (but very different bgs) within a few minutes. 

Zimno could be a wizard with little change.


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2010)

We have six submissions so far and I have updated the "Roster" post on page one to reflect which characters are competing for which spots.

We have at least 2 of every role except Controller (currently none).  I'm not necessarily taking one of each role, but you can be sure that a Defender and a Leader will be selected (I'm of the belief that you can't have one without the other).  Everything else is up in the air.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2010)

A psion is a controller...

Granted I haven't submitted it yet. 

...

It is hard to think of what this character would be doing in a salt mine. Physical ability = not much.


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> A psion is a controller...
> 
> Granted I haven't submitted it yet.
> 
> ...




There are other jobs slaves could be doing other than moving rock, swinging pick axes, and so forth.  I could even envision slaves watching over other slaves, delivering supplies, creating reports for the overseers, etc.

EDIT: And BTW, in case someone gets the bright idea to use telekinesis or something to escape their bonds... there is _something_ ominously keeping you from doing so.  Think something large, slimy, and tentacle-y.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Wow, me and drothgery posting similar builds (but very different bgs) within a few minutes.
> 
> Zimno could be a wizard with little change.




Yeah, that was odd.

Brendis really could be just about any Int-primary class, as I haven't really given a lot of detail to his combat abilities; I just like swordmages.


----------



## Insight (Aug 20, 2010)

Still accepting submissions until next Friday.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2010)

Just getting used to 4e, but always loved the Dark Sun setting. I'll throw a concept in:


[sblock=Journal of Balfen Onell, final entry

I thought there were many truths, but now I know there is only one: Power is everything. It is nurturing, destructive, enthralling, seductive. Gods-who-abandoned-us, but is it seductive...

When Hamanu's deific gaze fell upon me, when he told me I was destined for greatness and that he would teach me to harness powers others might never dream, if I only surrendered myself to him, how could the wastrel youngest son of Sirdar say no? My father gained his title through a military service I could never hope to replicate. Nor could I inherit it, as it was my sister's by right of birth. And even if life were different, and Alara had been born second, I could never remember a time she was not father's favorite. I was a layabout, a dreamer. I had nothing, and yet Hamanu chose me. I couldn't see what he did, but I bowed and pledged to be his before he had even finished speaking.

By the deserts and their harsh winds, I could never have imagined what it was like to channel the power, but once I had, I was little more than Hamanu's lapdog, begging for every bit of magic he could teach me, gladly laying waste to life if it only meant I could feel the glory of Athas' power rushing through me. I begged, I cajoled, I did whatever he bade gladly, and in the end I think my willingness and creativity even surprised Hamanu. Imagine, surprising a god among us?

Perhaps because I surprised him, perhaps because I did not surprise him enough, there came the day when my god-king's attention fell elsewhere. Not far. Not nearly far enough.  He sent me to deliver the missive, though I did not know its contents. Did not know until she opened it that my sister was to come to the court, as well, to serve at Hamanu's pleasure. 

It was too much. From the moment she was born, Alara was blessed. She was the firstborn, the favorite, the Sirdar without doing anything more than breathing the air. I had devoted myself to Hamanu to escape her, escape this life of always coming second. I was more than her now. I was better than her. I had power.

And I used it.

I still cannot bring myself to record the hour which followed. In the end, though, there was no sister to best me, no father to disdain me, not a single piece of the Sirdar's land that might nurture life again.

And now, there is not even Hamanu. I have been forsaken, as I should be. I gave myself over to power. Not to one who weilds it, but to power itself. I let it consume me. Let it consume everything that mattered. And, as with any embrace so all-encompassing in its passion, I have been destroyed by it. Once again, I am nothing. May the salt mines claim my body quickly; I have already burned away my soul.[/sblock]

EDIT: I hadn't looked too closely at wizards yet. From what I can tell, since only rituals and daily powers are in their spellbooks, it looks like those (and implement benefits) are actually all I'd lose having a wizard-turned-slave. And I suppose the daily power is debatable; it's not clear to me if you need a spellbook to 'recharge' a daily power, or just to switch between them. Either way, what the heck, let's give this a go. I threw a daily power in there just in case:

[sblock=stats]Balfen Onell
Human Wizard
Implement Expertise: Orb of Imposition
Background: Noble (+2 Diplomacy)
Theme: Noble Adept
Level 1

HP: 22 (bloodied 11)

STR  8 (-1)
CON 12 (+1)
DEX 10 (+0)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)

AC equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (0) + 1/2 (0)
Fort equation: 10 + stat (1) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)
Ref equation: 10 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (0)
Will equation: 10 + stat (3) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (3) + 1/2 (0)

AC: 14
Fort: 12
Ref: 15
Will: 16

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, Diplomacy +8, Dungeoneering +8, Nature +8, Religion +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Athletics -1, Bluff +1, Endurance +1, Heal +3, History +4, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Perception +3, Streetwise +1


Attack equation: 1/2 (0) + stat (4) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + misc. (0)
Attack bonus: 4

Damage equation: stat (4) + enh (0) + feat (0)
Damage bonus: damage die + 4 

Initiative: +0

Healing surges: 7 (value: 5)

Feats
Arcane Reserves (1st level) (+2 at-will damage when encounter used up)
Action Surge (Human bonus) (+3 attack on action point attack)

ABILITIES
Arcane Implement Mastery: Orb of Imposition (-Wis (3) to saves of spell target, or extend effect an extra turn)
Cantrips at will: Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
Ritual Casting
Spellbook: 3 1st level rituals, 2 Daily / Utility powers for each slot

At-will powers: Scorching Burst, Thunderwave, Ray of Frost 
Encounter: Chill Strike 
Daily: Sleep 
Theme Power: Adept's Insight [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2010)

With no new character submissions over the weekend, we're up to 7 possibilities for 5 slots.  I'd like to get at least one more submission before closing entries.  That said, if we don't have any new submissions by the end of the day tomorrow (Tuesday), I am going to close submissions and start deciding on slots.

If you have any last minute changes/additions to your submission, please do so this week.  I plan to announce the character roster on Friday.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2010)

Good lord, I thought I had until Friday!

Uh...okay! I'll try to get finished up today.

*fret*


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Good lord, I thought I had until Friday!
> 
> Uh...okay! I'll try to get finished up today.
> 
> *fret*




BTW, and this goes for all submissions, I don't need a completed character to make a decision on your character.  All I need is Race, Class, and Theme.  If you can give me a bullet point or two about the idea/background, that's extra points in your favor.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet, that much I can do.

Sorry, I've been slowed by the fact that I want a Shaper, and while I have Psionic Power, the Shaper stuff isn't in the character builder yet! DOH!

I'll give you those points though.


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Sweet, that much I can do.
> 
> Sorry, I've been slowed by the fact that I want a Shaper, and while I have Psionic Power, the Shaper stuff isn't in the character builder yet! DOH!
> 
> I'll give you those points though.




Great!

I expect Shayuri's submission to be the last, unless someone comes in at the last minute.  

I'll be closing submissions tonight or whenever Shayuri decides what he wants to submit.  Regardless, the roster will be announced on Friday or possibly Saturday.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

One more point of hangup: Themes.

These are new to Dark Sun, which I don't have and can't get today. They're not in the character builder yet either.

Any chance I could get a forum-friendly paraphrase on what they are, and how they work?


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> One more point of hangup: Themes.
> 
> These are new to Dark Sun, which I don't have and can't get today. They're not in the character builder yet either.
> 
> Any chance I could get a forum-friendly paraphrase on what they are, and how they work?




I posted all of the themes on page 1 of this thread.  Any class/race can choose any theme.  Some may make more sense than others for a given character concept.  I know that the list I provided doesn't tell you much about how it works and I can't post the entire game mechanics block here (at least I shouldn't).  If you find one of them interesting and want to know about its powers, I can PM you the particulars.

When you select a theme, you receive one free encounter power.  Later, when you level, you can swap powers for those included with your theme.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

The other thing about themes that might help is knowing that they always key off your primary stat / whatever your highest stat is, regardless of your class or the 'role' a particular theme leans toward, so you don't have to worry about figuring out if there's any kind of attribute synergy with a particular theme. They seem designed to encourage players to pick what best fleshes out their concept that way, by trying to mitigate mechanical penalties for 'branching out.'  Whatever your character's already good at, he'll be just as good at using theme-based powers.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

Submission!

[sblock=Amica]Race: *Kalashtar
Class: Psion (Shaper)
Theme: (I didn't see an exact match, but Primal Guardian or Wasteland Nomad might come close.)

* With GM approval, I'd like to try the Elan Heritage feat from Psionic Power. I think it really completes the concept of "Ultimate Psychic" that the Kalashtar race begins.

Concept: Psychic Chosen One.

A hidden monastary in the wastelands has been quietly conducting a breeding program over the past centuries aimed at producing a being of singular psionic potential - the living embodiment of inner will ascendent. In doing so, it traced the bloodlines of powerful psychics, and brought their scions to participate...willingly or not, for nothing must be allowed to stand in their way. But this was their undoing, for on the eve of their triumph...though before confirmation could be made...the monastary was overrun by the friends and relatives of those they had stolen to fuel their Messiah's birth. Only the candidate children and the prisoners survived the razing. The monks, and their secrets, died.

Like many rescued from the monastary that night, Amica was eventually sold by the villagers to slavers, as they could not afford to keep and feed them...and were increasingly fearful of the strangenesses that lurked within those children. After passing under the ownership of several others, Amica found herself helping to keep records for the owner of a salt mine, as well as seeing to his needs. That is where her story truly begins.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2010)

Excellent!

Submissions are now closed.  If any of you have additional tweaks or anything to add, please do so by Thursday.  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the following:

*SLOT 1*: Zimno, Eladrin Swordmage (Wilder) - Stonegod
*SLOT 2*: Amica, Kalashtar Psion (Primal Guardian or Wasteland Nomad) - Shayuri
*SLOT 3*: Kesh, Elf Monk (Wilder) - Distracting Flare
*SLOT 4*: Korg, Dwarf Shaman (Elemental Priest) - Walking Dad

*SLOT 5*: Brandis, Human Warlock (Templar) - drothgery

I really appreciate everyones' efforts in submitting characters for this game and please know that some of these decisions were not all that easy to make.  In the end, I had to choose characters that I felt would work best together as a group.

Good luck to those of you who didn't quite make the cut.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

A note on IC posting and combat:

The colors your slot has been assigned will work well for your character's speech text, where applicable.  If you absolutely hate the color I chose, you can use something else as long as it isn't too similar to the other colors.

Combat:
I want combat to flow smoothly.  To this end, I have two things I would like to do to speed things up.

1.  If you don't post within 2 days of the initial combat post, your character will make a basic attack against the nearest enemy.  This will be done in the most advantageous way possible.

2.  I am going to make the rolls.  What this means is that you will state your intent for the round (including movement, what powers you use, etc) and then I will compile everything into one combat round post that includes all actions for that round.  I will post the rolls from Invisible Castle in sblocks if you really want to see the rolls I made.  Enemy rolls will not be posted.

2a.  If your stated action is not possible, I will PM you with your options.  I need to hear back from you ASAP so that I can complete the round.  If I don't hear back within 24 hours, I will adhere as best I can to your stated intentions (in the most advantageous way possible).


That's all for now!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

Yay! 

I'm curious on who #5 will be...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2010)

Yee! Thanks!

Insight, any thoughts on that Elan Heritage feat from Psionic Power?

One thing I noticed was that it grants telepathy 5...would that stack with the Kalashtar telepathy?


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Yee! Thanks!
> 
> Insight, any thoughts on that Elan Heritage feat from Psionic Power?
> 
> One thing I noticed was that it grants telepathy 5...would that stack with the Kalashtar telepathy?




I don't have Psionic Power, so I'll have to wait til it's in the Compendium/DDI or you can PM me the details.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for picking me! I feel really privileged to play with Shay, WD, and Stonegod, each of whom I am currently DMing for!

When we state our intent for combat actions, should that be here in the OOC thread, or in the IC thread?


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Thanks for picking me! I feel really privileged to play with Shay, WD, and Stonegod, each of whom I am currently DMing for!
> 
> When we state our intent for combat actions, should that be here in the OOC thread, or in the IC thread?




It's fine to put that in the IC thread.  I don't want to have to do a bunch of back-and-forth-ing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

First, thanks for choosing my character!



Insight said:


> ...
> 
> The colors your slot has been assigned will work well for your character's speech text, where applicable.  If you absolutely hate the color I chose, you can use something else as long as it isn't too similar to the other colors.
> 
> ...




Could I take lime as speaking color? Dim gray is sometimes hard to read and lime is my favorite PbP color. It should be different enough to the slot 3 color. If not, I will use magenta. (Or would Kesh / DistaractigFlare switch colors with me? I like green for nature themed characters.)



Insight said:


> ...
> 1.  If you don't post within 2 days of the initial combat post, your  character will make a basic attack against the nearest enemy.  This will  be done in the most advantageous way possible.
> ...



Could you use instead an at-will for my shaman? His basic attacks will really suck...

I will start a trip today to my father-in-law. But I can post again on Sunday evening.

PS: Wondering who will be slot 5...


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Could I take lime as speaking color? Dim gray is sometimes hard to read and lime is my favorite PbP color. It should be different enough to the slot 3 color. If not, I will use magenta. (Or would Kesh / DistaractigFlare switch colors with me? I like green for nature themed characters.)




You guys can work it out.  Not a huge deal to me.



> Could you use instead an at-will for my shaman? His basic attacks will really suck...




Haha.  I'm sure that's true.  At-will is fine.  I hope we wouldn't have to do that very often.  I just hate pbp combats that drag on for weeks and months at a time.  Really kills a game's pace.



> I will start a trip today to my father-in-law. But I can post again on Sunday evening.




Not a problem.  The IC stuff should be posted today.  You will have plenty of time to get up to speed next week.



> PS: Wondering who will be slot 5...




Slot 5 is just about finalized.  Waiting on a PM response.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats to the folks who were chosen. Looks like a very good group, both player and concept-wise.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

WD, you can have green. i'll take magenta, no problem.

I'm excited to start!


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

Shayuri needs to decide on a theme.

Still awaiting Slot 5.

We should have this stuff finalized today (I hope).  I'm going to create and start the IC in any event.  RG too.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

Please post your completed characters to the brand spankin' new Character Roster

In-Character Thread 1 is up (though woefully blank at the moment).


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

You also have to roll us our wild talent.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

stonegod said:


> You also have to roll us our wild talent.




Oh yeah.  We'll take of that this weekend and early next week.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 27, 2010)

you still recruiting?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

sappire07 said:


> you still recruiting?



He closed recruiting and has picked his players.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 27, 2010)

darn thanks anyways


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

Joining us in Slot 5 will be Brandis, a Human Warlock (Templar theme), played by drothgery.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> PS: Wondering who will be slot 5...





(Waves)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2010)

Yay! Now I feel less bad about the whole two concept thing.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Yay! Now I feel less bad about the whole two concept thing.




Well, your concept depended a lot more on him being a swordmage than mine did.


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

*Wild Talents*
Just to keep this from getting messy, everyone PM me a link from Invisible Castle with a d10 roll.  I'll list everyone's Wild Talents here.

*Amica*: Mental Tools
*Brandis*: Know Direction
*Kesh*: Body Equilibrium
*Korg*: Telekinetic Grasp
*Zimno*: Psionic Image


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2010)

Does that include the psion?

Sorry about my ignorance...I hope to pick up the book tomorrow. They were out last time I went by...


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the group, drothgery! I'm excited to see the SK Warlock in action.


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Does that include the psion?
> 
> Sorry about my ignorance...I hope to pick up the book tomorrow. They were out last time I went by...




Sorry, I don't understand what you're asking here.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2010)

Insight said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you're asking here.




IIRC, 2e psions (and psychic warriors) in Dark Sun didn't get a Wild Talent, they just got an extra power. I think Shayuri was asking if there's anything similar here (i.e. psionic characters can pick their wild talent or don't get one or something like that).


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

drothgery said:


> IIRC, 2e psions (and psychic warriors) in Dark Sun didn't get a Wild Talent, they just got an extra power. I think Shayuri was asking if there's anything similar here (i.e. psionic characters can pick their wild talent or don't get one or something like that).




No, you just roll for one like everyone else as far as I can tell.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2010)

Hehe, sorry again. Wild Talents used to be goodies that only otherwise non-psionic characters got.

But okay then.

Roll 1d10 = 4
Roll Lookup

Now, onto the next item. Theme. I'm interested in Primal Guardian and Wasteland Nomad, to start with. What do those two themes entail?

You can email me at samminmax@gmail.com if you'd rather do it that way.

Finally, the Elan Heritage feat. I will paraphrase it here.

Basically, it's a feat you can only take at 1st level, and can't retrain out of (without a -real good- story about why) that grants the Immortal origin, for the purposes of effects that affect that origin, and Telepathy 5...similar to what Kalashtar have. They gain a racial power called Elan Resilience that gives them an interrupt that grants damage resistance equal to their intelligence modifier once per encounter. That increases by 3 each tier.

However, there are several other feats, at each tier, that key off of Elan Heritage as well, making it a 'gateway' feat. There's also a paragon path that keys off of it.

The fluff of elans is that they're humanoids who have undergone a process that destroys their biological bodies, and creates a new body composed entirely of psionically manifested matter. As such, any humanoid race can take the Elan Heritage feat.


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Roll 1d10 = 4
> Roll Lookup




That is Mental Tools.  I will update the "Wild Talents" post on p. 5.



> Finally, the Elan Heritage feat. I will paraphrase it here.
> 
> Basically, it's a feat you can only take at 1st level, and can't retrain out of (without a -real good- story about why) that grants the Immortal origin, for the purposes of effects that affect that origin, and Telepathy 5...similar to what Kalashtar have. They gain a racial power called Elan Resilience that gives them an interrupt that grants damage resistance equal to their intelligence modifier once per encounter. That increases by 3 each tier.
> 
> ...




I don't have a problem with that.  Telepathy 5 would be the same as what you have now; it wouldn't increase an existing ability.  Other than that detail, go for it.

I'll PM you about the themes.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm! Would you be open to Amica being a Human Elan then?

Also, what does Mental Tools do, exactly? 

A shaper Psion has a class feature that lets them create nonmagical items as an encounter power...I hope it's not too similar to that...


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it's almost exactly the same, except the Shaper power allows you to create weapons, while Mental Tools does not.

Mental Tools is a minor action at-will that lets you create an object that you could hold in one hand. You can't use the item to hinder or attack someone.

Minor Creation is a standard encounter power that lets you create basically any mundane gear you could need.

It might be cool to use both in conjunction, if you could think of creative stuff to make.


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm! Would you be open to Amica being a Human Elan then?




That's fine with me.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

The more I think about that Wild Talent, the cooler it seems. It's sort of like two "levels" of the same ability. She can make simple things easily and at will...but harder, more complex things...like weapons...require more effort and can only be made every five minutes or so.

It works!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

drothgery said:


> (Waves)



Uh, yes... hello 



DistractingFlare said:


> WD, you can have green. i'll take magenta, no problem.
> 
> I'm excited to start!



Thanks!



Insight said:


> *Wild Talents*
> Just to keep this from getting messy, everyone PM me a link from Invisible Castle with a d10 roll.  I'll list everyone's Wild Talents here.
> 
> *Amica*: Mental Tools
> ...




I'm back from my weekend trip. I posted Korg to the RG, including his Wild Talent (I rolled a 9 = Telekinetic Grasp).

Will post in the IC thread soon.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome back from your trip, WD. I hope the in-laws were agreeable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Welcome back from your trip, WD. I hope the in-laws were agreeable.



Thanks! Yes, it was only a weekend


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry about messing up your character's name, WD. I mixed him up with Voda Vosa's character in A Season of Bones. I edited my post to say Wellspeaker now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry about messing up your character's name, WD. I mixed him up with Voda Vosa's character in A Season of Bones. I edited my post to say Wellspeaker now.




Hey, I wrote an in-character reason for the false name. Please edit back


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought I should point out that, given the _current_ circumstances at the Rarun mines, the slaves are not going to be easily freed.  That includes you guys.  If it was as easy as using one of your powers, you would have escaped already.  The slavemasters have already considered most things you would have tried and they have countermeasures in place.

That doesn't mean that it's impossible to escape; I'm not running this entire campaign at the salt mines!

Just keep in mind -- and this is sorta metagaming, but I don't care -- the story starts at this particular time and this particular day for a reason.  I have a plan that is about to unfold...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought already the same 



Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> _..._
> _Patience, a sign will surely come..._
> 
> ...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2010)

Zimno hates his guards, but he is content to wait. Pathetic humans will die of age soon enough....


----------



## drothgery (Aug 31, 2010)

Brandis has been plotting his escape since the day after he was stripped of his office and sold into slavery; it's his normal mode of thinking.


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm kinda waiting on you guys to see if you want to do anything else before I usher the game along.  If you guys aren't planning to do anything else at this point, let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2010)

No idea what my character could do at the moment.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 5, 2010)

Didn't know you were waiting - Kesh is just working, not minding anything else.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2010)

Hee...Insight...

We start doing things, and you warn us not to expect anything we do to work, and that waiting might be best.

Then we all shift to wait mode, and you say you're waiting to see what we do.

*rolls up a newspaper*

Don't make me swat you.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Hee...Insight...
> 
> We start doing things, and you warn us not to expect anything we do to work, and that waiting might be best.
> 
> ...




I never said nothing you will try would work.  I said not to expect it to be as easy as simply using one of your powers and POOF you escape.  Ultimately, whether you escape or not is going to depend on YOU, not something you have to wait around for.

That said, I will move things ahead, assuming no one wants to take any further actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2010)

Hehe, okay, that probably came off as more critical than I intended it. I meant it to be gently reproving and kind of tongue in cheek. 

Honestly, the only post I can think of right now is to have Amica cower a bit at the gruesome thing in the tent...though it does bring up an important point!

The Shaper class feature to project consciousness to a distant point, does that create a visible manifestation at the point that it's created at? The description doesn't say either way, and it's kind of important to know, if I want to see how "stealthy" the power is.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> The Shaper class feature to project consciousness to a distant point, does that create a visible manifestation at the point that it's created at? The description doesn't say either way, and it's kind of important to know, if I want to see how "stealthy" the power is.




Since I don't have Psionic Power and it's not in the Compendium/DDI just yet, why don't we just say that you can decide whether it has a visual manifestation each time you use it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, got no idea what Korg could do. Wher is he allowed to move? Each shaft? Outside?


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, got no idea what Korg could do. Wher is he allowed to move? Each shaft? Outside?




The sub-chiefs can freely move around their area of responsibility, so inside/outside Shaft C, pretty much.  Beyond that, being somewhere you shouldn't be might draw suspicion or worse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

What is the outside of shaft C? Open desert? Discernable landmarks?


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> What is the outside of shaft C? Open desert? Discernable landmarks?




I should create a map or something so you guys can visualize what's going on.  In essence, Rarun is a small mining camp/village situated at the foot of a single mountain.  Three mine shafts(A, B, and C) lead into the mountain.  Outside of the mine shafts is rocky/desert terrain.  Six tents (2 "large" and 4 "medium") make up the "camp" part of Rarun.  The space between the mine shafts and the tents is about 100ft.  Guard posts are located mostly on Rarun's perimeter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, a map would be great!

Very off-topic:


			
				Insights sig said:
			
		

> *He  knows the score... he gets the women... and he kills the bad guy.  If  you hire MACHETE to kill the bad guy... better make damn sure the bad  guy isn't you!*




Is the film already out? I wanted to watch it.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

It came out on Friday, I believe. It seems like it's right up my alley!


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, a map would be great!
> 
> Very off-topic:
> 
> ...




YES

Saw Machete on Friday and 'twas awesome!  Not sure when it comes out where you are.  

List of Release Dates


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

Woo! I'm going to see Machete tonight. I'm puuuumped.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Woo! I'm going to see Machete tonight. I'm puuuumped.




Good.  You will enjoy!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved it. Oh man, I loved it. Saw the movie with 2 of my roommates, a friend, and my girlfriend. It's all we've been talking about for an hour. As someone who grew up in Texas, it was nice to see Austin as the primary setting.

[sblock=Robert Rodriguez]Lives in Austin and shoots most of his movies there. I want to meet him so very badly.[/sblock]

Why, oh why, won't Rodriguez hurry up and do Sin City 2?


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> I loved it. Oh man, I loved it. Saw the movie with 2 of my roommates, a friend, and my girlfriend. It's all we've been talking about for an hour. As someone who grew up in Texas, it was nice to see Austin as the primary setting.
> 
> [sblock=Robert Rodriguez]Lives in Austin and shoots most of his movies there. I want to meet him so very badly.[/sblock]
> 
> Why, oh why, won't Rodriguez hurry up and do Sin City 2?




See?  I wouldn't steer you wrong!


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

I plan to create and post a map today.  We'll get the ball rolling after a long weekend (for me, anyway).


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2010)

Map of the Rarun Salt Mines is posted to the IC thread.  Enjoy!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

Kesh is going to be waiting for Korg or Akkar to pipe in with a suggestion.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Insight, I'm confused. When did Amica go out into the sandstorm?

I had her peer out of the tent, not exit it, and then start battening down the hatches.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Kesh is going to be waiting for Korg or Akkar to pipe in with a suggestion.



Korg never stopped moving. If you wait for him, strat your post with: Once Akkar and Korg arrived... or something. But I have no real idea. Trying to run away during a sandstorm sounds neither heroic, nor a good idea.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Insight, I'm confused. When did Amica go out into the sandstorm?
> 
> I had her peer out of the tent, not exit it, and then start battening down the hatches.




Checking the tent foundations would require exiting the tent (the stakes used to hold the tent in place are outside the tent, just like any other tent).  There's nothing Amica could do from inside.  If you want to edit what Amica is doing, that's fine.  My interpretation was that she would had to have gone outside to do what you described her doing.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah! I am so silly. 

My mental image was her doing that from the inside...but you're right. If she could do that from inside, then the storm would be able to get in through those gaps...

Not much personal experience with tents. My apologies


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2010)

I am so confused.

Okay. Amica went out to check the tent, making an Endurance roll. 

She discovered the tent isn't doing well, and probably won't last much longer, so she headed for the mine...making another Endurance roll.

Now where is she? Your reply to my OOC question in the IC thread made it sound like she was inside something. The tent? The mine?

I ask, because all the other PC's came -out- of the mine just about the same time (I thought) that she was going -into- it. If that's not the case...if we're all posting on different time-zones, that's fine. That would resolve my confusion. Another possible solution would be if she went to a different mineshaft than the PCs were in...or had to follow a different route to it than they did away from it.

Just for my peace of mind then...what happened, and where is Amica now, exactly?


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I am so confused.
> 
> Okay. Amica went out to check the tent, making an Endurance roll.
> 
> ...




Amica would have needed to make an Endurance check when she was outside checking the posts and then another as she crossed the camp.  I wasn't aware Amica was heading for a mine shaft.  In that case, if she headed to the nearest mine shaft, she would have headed to Mine Shaft B.  In doing so, Amica would have seen what was happening at the "mystery" tent and would have seen Korg and Kesh approaching from Mine Shaft C.  You can choose to alter Amica's stated intent if she would stop at the "mystery" tent or do something else.

In any event, Amica needs to make one more Endurance check and will need to roll Initiative if she wants to get involved in the combat going on at the "mystery" tent.


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry, folks.  Busy weekend.  I'll try to get everything updated by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

My apologies for the slowing down of the game recently.  I've been sick and it's affected my interest in doing _anything_, not just EN World PBP games.  

I plan to update the IC later today.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

Round Seven is complete.  Stay tuned for Round Eight.

Those outside the tent, please remember to make your Endurance checks.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry I've been away, everyone. I'm feeling much better now and should be able to post as normal.


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry I've been away, everyone. I'm feeling much better now and should be able to post as normal.




Welcome back to the world of the living!

I took care of Kesh's action for Round Eight.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

Shayuri, if you're still with us, please post an action for Round Nine.

If Shayuri fails to post for Round Nine, I am going to assume that the player has lost interest in the game and act accordingly.

Everyone, please post the amount you heal when you use Second Wind or use a healing power on someone.  I don't like having to look it up each time.  Thanks!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry about posting an extra action, Insight. You can just use the same post for the next round, if that's agreeable.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2010)

Insight said:


> Everyone, please post the amount you heal when you use Second Wind or use a healing power on someone.  I don't like having to look it up each time.  Thanks!



Are current HP fine (as I've done w/ Zimno), or do you want the values healed?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

Ugh. How embarrassing. You have my apologies for putting you in that position. I will refrain from dithering in the future.

I have some questions before I proceed, which was part of the reason for my delay in the first place. Not a -good- reason, mind...

Anyway. Can the creature in the tank be targeted, or does the tank break line of effect?

Would a burst effect originating in the air over the tank affect the creature (to the best of Amica's knowledge based on wha she percieves, of course)?

Is anyone else adjacent to the tank who might be included in such a burst? Since I've seen melee attacks, I -assume- the answer to that is yes, but I'll ask just to make sure.

Also, the Psionic Power update -finally- went through! Yay!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, Insight didn't veto Brandis targeting the thing in the tank with a power, though the 2 on the attack roll might have made that irrelevant...


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry about posting an extra action, Insight. You can just use the same post for the next round, if that's agreeable.




That's fine.  Although, read the set up for Round Nine before deciding whether you want to do that or not.  I'll let you change your mind if you want.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Are current HP fine (as I've done w/ Zimno), or do you want the values healed?




When you use a power or ability to heal yourself, put something like:
Healing Word: Heals 7 damage.

Or if you're healing someone else, the healer should put:
Healing Word on Zimno: Zimno heals for 6 + Surge Value

(Or if you really want to help out, look up Zimno's healing surge value and put the total amount).

Then on Zimno's turn, he would put:
* Zimno heals for 19 damage from Korg's Healing Word *



Also, it would be cool if people put their current HP versus max HP in their post somewhere.  For example:

Zimno (23/31 HP): I do this.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Anyway. Can the creature in the tank be targeted, or does the tank break line of effect?




Yes, the creature can be targeted.  The tank provides cover only if you are adjacent to it. (Melee types take note, although it hasn't affected anyone yet)



> Would a burst effect originating in the air over the tank affect the creature (to the best of Amica's knowledge based on what she percieves, of course)?
> 
> Is anyone else adjacent to the tank who might be included in such a burst? Since I've seen melee attacks, I -assume- the answer to that is yes, but I'll ask just to make sure.




Yes.  Right now, only Zimno is _IN_ the tank.  If it was a Burst 1, centered on the THING, it would target Zimno and the THING.  If it was a Burst 2, it would affect everyone in the tent, which is now everyone.



> Also, the Psionic Power update -finally- went through! Yay!




Looking forward to it!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2010)

It doesn't matter this round because the ENWorld dice roller hates Brandis (in two attack rolls, he's rolled a 2 and a 1), but I was wondering if I could get a ruling on how a couple of feats interact...

Brandis has these:

*Killing Curse*

Heroic Tier
Prerequisite: Warlock, Warlock’s Curse class feature
Benefit: The extra damage dice from your Warlock’s Curse class feature increase from d6s to d8s.
(from Dragon 384)

and

*Mindbite Scorn*
Prerequiste: Warlock, Warlock's Curse class feature, sorcerer-king pact
Benefit: Your Warlock's Curse extra damage increases by 1d6, and this additional damage is psychic

...

So does that mean Brandis does an extra 1d8+1d6 damage to targets he's cursed, or an extra 2d8 damage?


----------



## Insight (Oct 21, 2010)

drothgery said:


> It doesn't matter this round because the ENWorld dice roller hates Brandis (in two attack rolls, he's rolled a 2 and a 1), but I was wondering if I could get a ruling on how a couple of feats interact...
> 
> Brandis has these:
> 
> ...




The latter.  With those two feats, your curse damage would be 2d8.

My ruling is based on the wording of *Killing Curse*, which states, "The extra damage dice from your Warlock’s Curse class feature increase from d6s to d8s."  To me, the extra die from Mindbite Scorn adds into your "extra damage dice" from that class feature.


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2010)

Round Nine is now up.  Please note the change in the situation.  You may wish to change whatever action you may have already posted.  In addition, everyone will need to start making Endurance checks again.


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

Still waiting to see if some players wish to change their posted actions.  I'll give it until tomorrow night before using the previously posted actions and rolling Endurance checks for them.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting updated actions, drothgery and Shayuri.  We're now waiting on stonegod, who is on the road as of his last post.  I'm going to give him until Monday to change his post or post a new action.  If he hasn't posted by Monday evening my time, I will use his stated actions as best I can.


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2010)

Round Nine is complete.  I do not expect any more "combat", but we will keep in rounds until the characters are no longer making Endurance checks.  The current "encounter" will end at that point.


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2010)

Distracting Flare has posted that he is going on an extended leave of absence.  For this reason, Kesh will be vanishing into the ether for some period of time.  I'm planning to allow DF to return to the game if he so wishes.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2010)

Round Ten is up and ready for posts.  Just need actions for Zimno and Korg.  Don't forget your Endurance checks!

Also, Horran (the NPC) and Kesh (currently an NPC til DS gets back) are _with_ you guys, but are not going to act during combat.  Enemies will not target them under normal circumstances, but they are not immune to attack.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

Round Ten is now complete.  Each character earns 250xp.  We will now drop out of combat rounds.  This is the end of the first encounter.  Also, everyone earns one action point.  If you did not spend an action point, you now have two (the maximum you can have at the heroic tier).


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to see some sort of consensus on what the group wants to do.  I believe we have 1 or 2 votes on venturing further into the partially collapsed mine shaft.

Failing any more posts in the near future, I'm going to move the story along on my own.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, Korg wants to venture down.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2010)

Two quick notes - 

1) My tabletop game is Thursday nights
2) I'll be traveling around Thanksgiving, so any posting from me will be limited from Wed 11/24 - Mon 11/29.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2010)

Apologies..on vacation over Vet's Day Weekend, so I'm slowed a bit.

I'm in favor of exploration. Adventure awaits!


----------



## Insight (Nov 16, 2010)

The new online character builder is working and I've used it to create Dark Sun characters.  I recommend trying it out if you're a DDI subscriber.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2010)

I've tried it...I have to say, I prefer the non-online version.

Griping aside, it seems to work pretty well.

I've yet to figure out a way to easily transcribe it's content into an online sheet though. This is somewhat problematic for me.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I've tried it...I have to say, I prefer the non-online version.
> 
> Griping aside, it seems to work pretty well.
> 
> I've yet to figure out a way to easily transcribe it's content into an online sheet though. This is somewhat problematic for me.




Yes, that is yet another feature I hope is added soon.  What I'm doing now is printing to PDF.  Better than nothing.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2010)

Insight said:


> The new online character builder is working and I've used it to create Dark Sun characters.  I recommend trying it out if you're a DDI subscriber.




Yeah. I put Brandis in over lunch (building him from scratch).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

I will post for Korg once the map is up.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, everyone please wait for the map.  I've been busy getting ready for holiday guests and such, so I haven't been able to get around creating it.  I'll have it ready soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2010)

I am a little confused by the map. The creatures are coming from behind us? Or are most of the PC's already on the far side of the rocks, and the creatures are ahead of us?


----------



## Insight (Nov 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I am a little confused by the map. The creatures are coming from behind us? Or are most of the PC's already on the far side of the rocks, and the creatures are ahead of us?




Where it says "To Outside" at the bottom means outside of the Mine Shaft.  Your characters are coming from that direction.

Hopefully that will help you get your bearings.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2010)

From that it looks like Amica is on top of the rubble, and Zinmo's still at the bottom? I thought those positions were reversed. Ami missed her first climb roll, and Zinmo, last I heard, was on top of the pile of rubble because he missed his second.

Or am I misunderstanding where the rubble is? But in that case, how did Amica get all the way over before Zin?


----------



## Insight (Nov 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> From that it looks like Amica is on top of the rubble, and Zinmo's still at the bottom? I thought those positions were reversed. Ami missed her first climb roll, and Zinmo, last I heard, was on top of the pile of rubble because he missed his second.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding where the rubble is? But in that case, how did Amica get all the way over before Zin?




All of the PCs are on the other side of the rubble except Zimno.  The reasoning is that it's harder to scramble down the rubble than climb up.  Unless you don't care about falling and breaking your face, but I assumed people didn't want to do that.  So, when you roll your Athletics check to climb UP, it might take longer unless you're "athletic" and/or find a good way up.  Getting DOWN is less a matter of speed and more a matter of safety.  If you fail the check to get down, your character is still trying to figure out how to get down.  Zimno will be down with the rest of you next round, assuming he wants to come down.

Remember, this is all happening in 6 seconds.  Trying to completely get over a high pile of jagged rubble is quite a feat in that amount of time.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay. Thanks for the clairification. Mostly I just wanted to make sure I understood where we all were. I'm not sure I completely get why Amica got all the way over with one roll, while Zin got stuck at the top with one roll...but that's a very small matter in the big picture of things, and I'm very willing to let that be one of life's little mysteries. 

Now...to unleash some kind of horror upon our enemies. Rar!


----------



## Insight (Dec 13, 2010)

Apologies for the game delays of late.  I'm planning to do an update tonight (I need to make the changes on the map).


----------



## Insight (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm going to be unable to post for the majority of next week due to a business trip.  I'll try to at least get the current combat round finalized before then.


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to apologize for the recent delays in updating this game.  I've been away from home on a business trip and only recently returned.

I started a new job last week and it may not provide me as much time as I used to have to post on these boards. I'm lucky in that this is the day before a company holiday, so most folks are already gone (mentally or otherwise). I don't know how often this will happen.

Chances are that I may need to put this game on hold or possibly drop it altogether. I'll have to take an assessment once my workload increases to a normal capacity and see how much free time I'm going to have.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2010)

Doh...sorry to hear that. Hope we can keep going. It was such a great start.


----------



## Insight (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like I'm going to have to place this game on hiatus, maybe only for a short period of time.  I'll update this OOC thread when it's possible to get this going again at a reasonable rate.  At this point, I'd rather let you guys know that it's on hiatus than have you wonder and wait around for an update.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

I will change this game to in-active and delete my subscriptions. Please PM me when / if we continue.


----------

